# Thin Rip bandsaw Jig



## kross (6 Sep 2011)

has anyone made/bought/used a Thin Rip bandsaw Jig ?- along the lines of this

http://www.amazon.com/Rockler-Thin-Rip- ... B001DT1VMS

it has a roller bearing to guide the wood & can be used on a bandsaw, eg:-

http://theapprenticeandthejourneyman.co ... n-rip-jig/


i was thinking of making one & wondered if anyones got any thoughts?

chris


----------



## andersonec (7 Sep 2011)

There are quite a few variations but this is quite a good one to take and modify to what you actually need.
http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking ... ing-guide/


----------



## kross (7 Sep 2011)

thanks andersonec - i'll try something like that & see how i get on


----------

